# Dairy boer cross



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

For those of who who raise commercial goats what dairy breeds do u cross with boer and which breeds are the best as far as big meaty kids with excellent growth!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nubian / boer


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a few dairy cross breeds in my herd. I have a full Sanaen doe, a 1/2 Nubian and 1/2 Sanaen doe, and a 1/2 Alpine and 1/2 Boer cross. They all three are excellent producers. We always use a Boer buck. I like all 3 of these does because they throw nice kids and milk heavier. I have several boer does that are high percentage Boer with a small amount of Nubian (unregistered) that I am also pleased with. I am a Boer person but these mixed breeds do produce more milk. Therefore they do grow nice commercial kids. I've never owned a Lamancha so I can't really add anything, but I know other people really like them. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have full blood bucks and I have 2 full Nubians who will be my lamanchas replacement since she will be retired. She was mainly my milk supply for any kids that needed bottles. I also have 2 boer lamanchas and a Nubian boer. I like the laboers the best as keepers because they still have plenty of milk and you can still milk if you need the extras (the one will adopt any kid I throw at her) and 9 out of 10 times their kids come out with ears so buyers can't pick at the no ears.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Very helpful all of u. Thanks a lot


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I like Nubian / boers but we crossed an alpine nanny with a boer buck and her kid weighed about 85-100 pounds at 4 months he grew very well but he was also a single kid


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our experience with Boer over Nubian & % Nubians has been a fast growing kid with plenty meat.
One single kid weighed in at 47# at a little over 2 mos.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Sounds like I need to purchase some nubian does!!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Single kids on Nubian does grow like weeds! I had a whether that was 75 pounds at 3 months, and I pulled him at night. He only got a few handfuls of grain when I would milk his mom in the morning. I have transitioned to boer/nubians this year, but I haven't had a kidding out of one of them yet. I was hoping for more milk fat in the crosses but keeping production up. I only own a FB boer buck now, but I do have access to Nubian bucks when I want to cross back to dairy. I only kept one 100% nubian. The rest are 50% boers or FB boer


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok so question about the dairy mommas!!? Will I have any problem with scours if the kid/kids get all the milk?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

bclev said:


> Ok so question about the dairy mommas!!? Will I have any problem with scours if the kid/kids get all the milk?


You shouldn't unless they have worms to my knowledge


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

bclev said:


> Ok so question about the dairy mommas!!? Will I have any problem with scours if the kid/kids get all the milk?


No - the reason is the doe will only them nurse so much. We don't milk any of our does and we have never had an "over feeding" problem. In our experience Mom knows best.:-D


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have only had boer nubian percentage does. But I have heard 75% boer 25% alpine is a good cross


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I would be believe it. The doe I have is 50% Boer and 50% Alpine and her kids are amazing.:sun:


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anybody have any info on savanna goats?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

bclev said:


> Does anybody have any info on savanna goats?


There's some breeders in Oklahoma you can google search savanna goats and you should be able to find some info on them


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you find any savanna goats local I wouldn't mind having a doe or two but I have not been able to find any local that aren't mixed with kikos. I personally don't like kikos so I want a pure savanna.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

RPC said:


> If you find any savanna goats local I wouldn't mind having a doe or two but I have not been able to find any local that aren't mixed with kikos. I personally don't like kikos so I want a pure savanna.


That's my problem to lol and all the full bloods are way out of my price range


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Ya the ones I found are crossed with kikos


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I have one kiko doe and I'm not sure if I like her yet or not... They said there suppose to be easier to take care of but so far I've had to treat her like my boer does


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I only got into goats 2 years ago, and still have all of my starter does which are boer/something. The majority are boer/Nubian but I'm pretty sure I have one that's part saanen, and another that is either part alpine or tog. I had also purchased some of my starter does' (the Nubian/boer) daughters and they are 75% boer 25% Nubian...I believe. Those are by far my favorite, nice big girls, excellent mothers, with lots of milk. 3 of the 5 have the boer coloring and pattern, one is solid white and the other has kind of peach coloring. While their mothers, (half boer/have dairy breed) look more like dairy breeds and have more of their characteristics. 

I plan on doing this cross with my own two Nubian does, once I get a nice registered boer buck. And crossing their daughters back to a 2nd boer buck.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Some pictures of the 75% boer 25% Nubian,


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd take a whole heard of those


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Where u located


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been really happy with them and now of course they're my big sweet hearts, Opal, Velvet, and Ginger. Opal had triplets, Velvet had four and Ginger had twins this year. 

I'm in the middle of nowhere North Dakota, haha.


----------



## CircleKRanch (Oct 14, 2014)

We have a few Alpine/Boer Does. They are fast growing and have supper depth in them. They are excellent moms! As well as great milk producers. We breed our Boer/Alpine cross does to a boer buck and they make the best wethers! Fast gaining and lots of rib! We had our first shown wether get reserve, he beat other goats that had pedigrees and had already won state fairs and other shows!


----------



## CircleKRanch (Oct 14, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the wether and one of your Alpine/Cross Does


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

She's a big woman. Lots of mass!!!


----------

